# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Поделитесь рабочей крякнутой версией на MAC OS «1С:Предприниматель 8»

## pteradaktel

Всем добрый день!

Есть ли на сегодняшний день рабочая крякнутая версия под MAC OS «1С:Предприниматель 8»?

Буду благодарна за помощь!

----------


## Online_Z

На Мас с процем М1 сейчас даже лицензионную 1С поставить нельзя, не то что крякнутую

----------

pteradaktel (26.05.2022)

----------


## pteradaktel

> На Мас с процем М1 сейчас даже лицензионную 1С поставить нельзя, не то что крякнутую


Проц интела стоит... или с ним похожая история?

----------


## Online_Z

> Проц интела стоит... или с ним похожая история?


С интелом проще, но ломанная для Мак была только древней версии 8.3.8, новее колхозингом через виртуалки.
А вот лицензию на интел вполне можно поставить, есть нюансы с базовыми версиями, но решаемые.
Еще вариант - это облачные версии 1С, там даже ставить ничего не нужно, можно работать сафари или хромом.
Но это не бесплатно - от 6000 руб. в год за тариф бизнесстарт для ИП на упрощенке без сотрудников.

----------

pteradaktel (26.05.2022)

----------


## pteradaktel

значит, ничего не упустила))) спасибо за ответ. потопала я на винду тогда ставить. еще раз спасибо!

----------


## HPDX2300

совершенно секретно - перед прочтением сжечь

----------

